# spongy throttle, barley any acceleration



## USNavyCruzeOwner (Jul 21, 2013)

so in the past few days my throttle has felt really spongy and my acceleration has dropped. it basically feels like i dont have a turbo. I know the turbos working though thanks to my monitor. when driving down the highway i now find it hard to pass, and when i do the tranny drops down 2 gears, rpms rev high as ****, and i barley go any faster. also it feels like the timing of my shifting isnt right. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Have you tried regapping your spark plugs yet? From reading on here about other members doing it seems like it helps out a lot. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Dirty air filter?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What octane gas are you using and are you tuned? 93 octane will give the car more spunk than 87 octane.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

USNavyCruzeOwner said:


> so in the past few days my throttle has felt really spongy and my acceleration has dropped. it basically feels like i dont have a turbo. I know the turbos working though thanks to my monitor. when driving down the highway i now find it hard to pass, and when i do the tranny drops down 2 gears, rpms rev high as ****, and i barley go any faster. also it feels like the timing of my shifting isnt right. anyone have any ideas?


Since this is a new issue I'd try replacing the engine air filter and running a tank of Shell premium through the car. These are the two most common causes. If it persists a trip to your dealership may unfortunately be in order.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi USNavyCruzeOwner

Please let me know if you have any questions for me or need my assistance. You can feel free to send me a private message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

